# Blue Dragon! (litteraly)



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, I was inspired to use my watercolors today. My mom is a little mad that my cats tail is blue but.... Hope I dont get introuble for posting non-betta art here lol anyways:
dragon








Full view ignor the ugly foot...








oh yeah this is water paint BTW


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

NICE work on the shading. Really cool dragon  I especially love his markings.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*WANTS* I'll trade you stuff XD lol, jk jk
it is awesome though ;-)


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you!
@bettalover1507
If you lived by me I would probaly just give it to you lol that what I do with almost everything except wire sculptures no one ever wants those...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww i wish D:
there is nothing here good in IL!!!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

love!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

omg! I draw dragons too! I draw realistic like that, but can never get the shading right arggh....


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Water colors  they work wonders if you know what you are doing... Post some pics! Id love to see some im supose to be "developing my artistic eye" since my art teacher decided to put me in the competitive art class.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would love to if i can get my stupid computer to upload pics. I will try to upload one  That is an amazing piece though, i think you could compete with that and possibly place


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

No the judges in my area only take weird stuff like dead dogs, cow noses, golf balls and car hoods, if it doesnt have some "deap meaning" it doesnt even get close to placing. 
I will never understand art critics.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I never get that stuff... sometimes i see "art" in a restaurant and all it is is a blue paint wash background with a red oval in the center. I mean really, some are pretty, but i never will get it.....(no offense to those artists out there) .....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Im an artist an I dont get it either ... lol. I mean I do get it, but I don't agree that it is beautiful or meaningful.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love your dragon!!!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Its frustrating ecspecialy whe your actualy good at art. My uncles dog isnt she cute?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe, cute :3
am horrible at drawing dragons -.-:







am better off in (other) beastly art


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Mmmm....beasty drawings. My favorite!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have one up in facebook  but the paper is sloppy XP


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

We need an artist thread do you think I should put one up in the lounge?
and bettalovre dont worry you should see some of the stuff I did only a year ago. I improve fast when I try (and remember to practice)


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope you don’t mind if I critique a little.

Spazz - Great job on the dog. Did you use a photo for reference? You really have a grasp of the highlights. The amount of white and highlight makes it look like it should be a white dog. Even on a white subject though, don’t be shy with the shadows. Make your blacks really black. It will make the image pop. I love how dark the left eye is. I don’t know if it’s just picture quality, but the right eye looks much lighter. The black nose could use some more love too. I love the pose of the pup and you really captured the wrinkles in the face. Keep up the good work.

Betta_lover – What a fun dragon! I love the pose of the legs! They’re almost feline looking which makes it quite interesting as dragon. You’re starting to understand shadows. Good job! With shadows, be aware that they are EVERYWHERE! Don’t forget to add them to the tail and under the belly. You’ve chosen a single light source (upper right). That should help you with your shadows a little bit. Always remind you where your light is and then add shadows to the other side of the object. You seem to understand some anatomy as well. I’d be interested in seeing some of your other critters sometime.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks and dont worry I got my 8B on it when I got home im just realy lazy when it comes to taking pictures. Oh! and yes she is a white boxer I did use a photo reference (there is no way I could get her to hold still it was hard enough getting a picture) I have a white sketching crayon I use for high lights and grey paper I like to be in control of the light as well a a the dark elements of my drawings
oh and im always open for critiques (within reson of corse) exept on my dragons feet... I am not sure what happened there...


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Your dragon was really well done. I'm always in awe of people who can use watercolors. They hate me for some reason. -_- I think two main pointers I have for your dragon, other than the feet which I'm not mentioning, is the shoulder and the positioning of the end of the tail. I'm not quite sure what's off in the shoulder but something doesn't look quite right anatomy wise. Maybe not enough muscle? The end of the tail ends right at his nose. Unless you were aiming for him to look like the number 8 or an &, it’s a very closed silhouette. The form of the body and the hind legs are awesome! ^_^


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Huh it does look like an 8 yeah this is what I get for not realy tginking things through any ways it was ment to be an anatomy study of the main body the tail kinda just gets in the way lol im glad you like the main body though i am most happy withe the back legs I usualy suck at them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  am starting to work with shading for more of a 3D dimension, it is actually (the dragon) based off of one of the user's (here) CT male betta  
here is shading, i do HORRIBLE with pen D: but thats what i had:








___________________________

for beastly art, female yautja (predator basically -.-)
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/143/8/8/avp__yautja__female__by_steelreaper1507-d50vhsx.jpg


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That dragon is awwsum.. I love dragons..and used to have all kinds of dragons..statues..pendants..that is really good


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I really love how artistic all of you are! You have true talent!


If only my computer would let me upload


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i put them up through facebook  you could try that, then i drag the image into the URL, and press ok or enter ;D


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Thank you!
> @bettalover1507
> If you lived by me I would probaly just give it to you lol that what I do with almost everything except wire sculptures no one ever wants those...


If they are any where as good as your dragon I wants them!


----------

